# OH OGHHHHHHHH



## Sarandinakiap (Feb 24, 2004)

What is that spot on my spilo?? Is it an injury or an infection???


----------



## Sarandinakiap (Feb 24, 2004)

sorry about the size could somebody resize that?? i am not sure how..


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Do you have an ammonia water test kit?
Can you test your ammonia and paste results here?

I would do a 30% water change, then after water change,
add salt/aquarium to the tank.

Didnt you just get him :sad:

Has been close to the heater or laying on the heater? 
-
looks like either ammonia burn or heater burn.


----------



## Sarandinakiap (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah I hope that is what it is .. heater burn.. I will toss some sea salt in there to try to disinfect it a bit.. Yeah just got him.. it was an over night exisistance for the mark


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

nice clear picture but you should clean the spunk off your tank if your going to post pictures


----------



## Sarandinakiap (Feb 24, 2004)

Screw The dirty Marks Biatch!!! I'm Rick James Bitch!!!


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Looks like ammonia burns. Salt will help them heal, but you need to test to be sure there isn't too much ammonia. If there is bring the levels down or there'll be more problems.


----------



## Sarandinakiap (Feb 24, 2004)

thanks About how much salt will do? and will it help if I just moved him to another tank.. Uncycled?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Sarandinakiap said:


> thanks About how much salt will do? and will it help if I just moved him to another tank.. Uncycled?


 hmm i hear music..

i think its a song from the wizard of oz..

yeah the one the tin man sings, if i only had a brain..

you dont want to put the fish in an uncycled tank because as it goes through the cycle the amonia levels will raise and you will be right back where you started..

DUMB DUMB DUMB DUMB DUMB (southpark)


----------



## Sarandinakiap (Feb 24, 2004)

NIZMO DRIVER You yourself put all your fish in the new tank with out cycling and they are fine except for the fact their eyes will be falling off shortly. It is True that you should not but!!! there is no more ammonia in the tank so there for lessoning its burn on the already raw sushi looking part. :hitler:


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi Saran:

Ist make sure it is high ammonia before you do anything.
Could be heater burn.

If you dont have the testkit, do a 30% water change to dilute the ammonia, 
and go grab a ammo tesk kit. Your gonna need it anyhow in the future.

How the spilo doing now?

As for salt: 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons.
Temp:80-82


----------



## Sarandinakiap (Feb 24, 2004)

the sore seems to be peeling off.. It looks a tad better, But still nasty.. Will the salt help in healing? I will update the pic in a few days


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Yes salt does wonders.
Warm temps help too.

Kool hope he recovers quickly, there are quick healers.

Did you move him or do a water change?


----------



## Sarandinakiap (Feb 24, 2004)

I mived him into another tank.. a ten gallon.. I know it is kinda small but he seems vry happy, he is more active and seems to be eating really well.. so lets see what happens....


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

sh*t same shti is happenin with me rbps i juss added a sh*t load of AmQuel+


----------



## Sarandinakiap (Feb 24, 2004)

IT is getting HELLA worse!!! it is eating right into the muscle WTF!!!!!!! I added salt and then turned up the heat to 83... ahhhhhhhhh.. I will be really pissed ifthis eats a hole through him...


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Dude sorry to hear that.

Grab some MelaFix® at your LFS, and treat it.
Do another waterchange, gotta keep the water clean.

After waterchange, add some more salt and add MelaFix® Treatment.

Good Luck-


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

OMG ..Cabin Fever comes to mind...
















thats an beautiful fish, I wish you the best of luck


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

my suggestion in your own words...

"I really think you should take a nice fillet knife, slowly but carefully remove all entrails and throw them away. Next make s nice fish stick out of him. Fist egg, soak in some fine quality Pabst Blue Ribbon, flour it and fry.... some lemon would add a nice touch. Make a batch of fried tatters and enjoy Slightly battered battered Red Belly Fillet and chips with a nice cold can of Miller High Life!!!! "


----------

